# Bye Bye fake exhaust tips



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

*New Exhaust for Tiguan*

Found this shop in Russia made a nice exhaust Video: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqsaBsfFHei/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ib6hn1rbifo8

Pic: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqsZpUKFrjH/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=81ge7owsh4eb


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

Was looking at this yesterday how weird, let’s assume it’s for the tsi version we don’t have. Has anyone verified fitment of golf r style downpipe as of yet. If so it prob fits.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Pearlex86 said:


> Was looking at this yesterday how weird, let’s assume it’s for the tsi version we don’t have. Has anyone verified fitment of golf r style downpipe as of yet. If so it prob fits.


no need to assume, we know.
its stated in the description that this is the 220hp. not to mention, it accelerates WAY too fast and shifts like a DSG. 

the NA Tig is forever hosed in power.

even more reason why i want to get back into a GTI...


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally get it done! I kept the oem muffler and modified the exits. I'm in Canada and my tiguan is a base model so I don't have any sensors on my bumper.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Looks really good! How did you modify the old chrome part? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

blitz869 said:


> Looks really good! How did you modify the old chrome part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cut what is within red and I plastidipped the chrome trim in black which looks almost the same as the black lower portion of the bumper.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

CBtsi33 said:


> I cut what is within red and I plastidipped the chrome trim in black which looks almost the same as the black lower portion of the bumper.


Looks really clear. I thought about doing it, as I have 4 exhaust tips off my golf R sitting in the garage. Was going to wait until after winter before attempting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

CBtsi33 said:


> Finally get it done! I kept the oem muffler and modified the exits. I'm in Canada and my tiguan is a base model so I don't have any sensors on my bumper.


Looks fantastic, great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Any pictures from underneath the car? Also what tips did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

blitz869 said:


> Any pictures from underneath the car? Also what tips did you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have pictures from underneath. I'll take some later today.

tips from ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Exhaust-Tips-for-Pontiac-Grand-Prix-GT-GTP-with-Dual-3-15-Oulets-12-Long/262625510131?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

Not concerned with the ABS plastic melting without a heat shield around those tailpipes?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

JustinNorCal said:


> Not concerned with the ABS plastic melting without a heat shield around those tailpipes?


Was thinking the same thing....


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

JustinNorCal said:


> Not concerned with the ABS plastic melting without a heat shield around those tailpipes?


According to the exhaust shop who did it, no. There is gap all around the tips and the exists are passed the bumper. However, I will definitely keep an eye on this.


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

*Exhaust*

Does nobody make an exhaust yet for this car? Can someone hurry up and get on that :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice! That's exactly the look I have in mind. How did you connect the tips to the end of the factory exhaust?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

CherryBombs are universal...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

scirockalot8v said:


> CherryBombs are universal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
exactly what i did to my Tig. cut off the suitcase and welded up a cherrybomb!


----------



## foweld (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job! Fun to see a unique Tiguan around my place


----------



## GEN7Z (Nov 20, 2014)

*Heat*

Very nice looking, but how will the heat from the exhaust tips affect the plastic trim above and on the sides, as far as i know those portions of the bumper are not heat treated.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

GEN7Z said:


> Very nice looking, but how will the heat from the exhaust tips affect the plastic trim above and on the sides, as far as i know those portions of the bumper are not heat treated.


There's a lot of surface area on the tips, so unless you sit idling for hours you should be fine. I'd be more concerned with the plastidip, but perhaps the heat will cause the chrome to peel and flake (especially since it's been cut) making removing the rest of it easy, and solving that concern.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Not that I've found but Kerma has made some FANTASTIC exhausts for other vehicles. Maybe we could all write and push them to do one for the Tig? They specialize in diesel stuff which is how I know them (for my '04 Golf) but perhaps, just perhaps, they'd make an excepton.

https://www.kermatdi.com/i-2480-3-i....html#!model=GOLF||make=VOLKSWAGEN||year=2004


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

CBtsi33 said:


> I don't have pictures from underneath. I'll take some later today.
> 
> tips from ebay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Exhaust-Tips-for-Pontiac-Grand-Prix-GT-GTP-with-Dual-3-15-Oulets-12-Long/262625510131?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Very cool! Looking forward to those under car picts of how those tips are piped in. I'm surprised the factory exhaust exits under the car and that the tailpipes don't have to stick out past the bodywork to meet some US regulation.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

*MQB Tiguan exhaust.*

Has anyone on here seen something I may not have on an exhaust for the Tiguan? Or has anyone had one made? Just out of curiousity


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9274037-Bye-Bye-fake-exhaust-tips

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ASE-PLEASE-PLEASE-PLEASE-use-the-search******


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

If you can find a mk7 golf r it can be modified to fit out cars with quad tips.


----------



## VneW (Oct 2, 2019)

*Hole for exhaust tip*

Great job on your Tig.

I want to do something similar.....but will have to pay someone to do it as I am not a welder or auto-body person.

I want to have the pipe come up to the factory exhaust area....just cut hold in black plastic and leave all the rest intact as it came from VW.

You think it's doable? I believe you did all of this yourself and you know what's involved. 

Thanks!


----------



## VneW (Oct 2, 2019)

*Tiguan 2019 / R-Line / Hole for Exhaust*

Great job on your Tig.

I want to do something similar.....but will have to pay someone to do it as I am not a welder or auto-body person.

I want to have the pipe come up to the factory exhaust area....just cut hold in black plastic and leave all the rest intact as it came from VW.

You think it's doable? I believe you did all of this yourself and you know what's involved. (Using your car to show what I mean on photo.)

Thanks!


----------



## VneW (Oct 2, 2019)

*Hole Cut Out for Exhaust / 2019 Tiguan R-Line*



CBtsi33 said:


> I cut what is within red and I plastidipped the chrome trim in black which looks almost the same as the black lower portion of the bumper.




Great job on your Tig.

I want to do something similar.....but will have to pay someone to do it as I am not a welder or auto-body person.

I want to have the pipe come up to the factory exhaust area....just cut hold in black plastic and leave all the rest intact as it came from VW.

You think it's doable? I believe you did all of this yourself and you know what's involved. 

Thanks!


----------



## VneW (Oct 2, 2019)

*Cut Hole for Exhaust / 2019 Tiguan R-Line*

Great job on your Tig.

I want to do something similar.....but will have to pay someone to do it as I am not a welder or auto-body person.

I want to have the pipe come up to the factory exhaust area....just cut hold in black plastic and leave all the rest intact as it came from VW.

You think it's doable? I believe you did all of this yourself and you know what's involved. 

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

CBtsi33 said:


> Finally get it done! I kept the oem muffler and modified the exits. I'm in Canada and my tiguan is a base model so I don't have any sensors on my bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, don't come back here whining about cleaning the soot off your exhaust tips......


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Pearlex86 said:


> Was looking at this yesterday how weird, let’s assume it’s for the tsi version we don’t have. Has anyone verified fitment of golf r style downpipe as of yet. If so it prob fits.


Hey Pearlex, you messaged me and it won't let me reply back to you . 

But yes I do have a 2019 NA 184hp Tiguan tuned by Eurocharged here in Houston . 
300lbs trq, 205hp. Needs to be revised to hit higher hp, but I'm saving up for a is38 turbo then come back and finish up the tune 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Wanted to post some finds for Golf R Exhausts on MQB Tiguan. Some mod needed but only because the Tig is wider and the exits are further out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8dIVRdiQBc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jcy2LFCNNY

Would be cool to patch up the open space in the center, underneath the bumper with some kind of diffuser. 

Found a good thread on an Australian forum as well, just google "golf r exhaust tiguan"


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Golf R exhaust done. Thanks to the OP for starting this thread and presenting options, and for those that commented, it started me on a journey and the end result turned out well.... And you don't have to cut the inserts out, they can be removed.

Check out my thread here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9409809-MK7-Golf-R-Exhaust-on-MQB-Tiguan


----------

